# Portraiture from homerfreak



## homerfreak (Nov 7, 2010)

All taken with the 7D and EF-S 15-85 f/3.5-5.6 IS USM
EDIT: flickr: www.tinyurl.com/homerfreak


----------



## homerfreak (Nov 7, 2010)

And the second part


----------



## bopie (Nov 7, 2010)

These are good but you need to relax on the split tones. Keep working on your stuff, it's more about the subtlety than overbearing visuals


----------



## homerfreak (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback 
flickr: www.tinyurl.com/homerfreak


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 5, 2011)

bopie said:


> These are good but you need to relax on the split tones. Keep working on your stuff, it's more about the subtlety than overbearing visuals



I disagree actually. I like the feel that these pictures express.
Well done!


----------



## homerfreak (Jan 6, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> bopie said:
> 
> 
> > These are good but you need to relax on the split tones. Keep working on your stuff, it's more about the subtlety than overbearing visuals
> ...


Thank you =)


----------



## homerfreak (Feb 1, 2011)

flickr: www.tinyurl.com/homerfreak


----------



## kubelik (Feb 2, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> bopie said:
> 
> 
> > These are good but you need to relax on the split tones. Keep working on your stuff, it's more about the subtlety than overbearing visuals
> ...



I agree with eyeone; I think the degree of cross-processing that is "right" for an image is hugely dependant on the viewer's personal taste, but to my tastes you've done the split tone effect pretty deftly, and they evoke an image of a warm afternoon taken from memory

if I had to offer some critique, I'd say that the split tone ones where the skin tone stays closer to the actual tone are the ones that are more successful; the further you get with skin tone into the magenta or green the more resistant the mind is to accepting the photograph.

nice work


----------



## Jaredvs (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaredvs/sets/


----------



## Macadameane (Feb 9, 2011)

Pretty wide shot, what were you using? Ah ha! I have that same rug in my house.


----------

